# Great Collection! Check it out!



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice selection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, I bought this a while back and highly recommend it to anyone who enjoys darker classical music. Nice post!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Just bought it, and it ROCKS!

Thank you!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Got this a while back. Very nice collection


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*Another awesome bit - it has TWO funeral marches! Yeah!*


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I just bought the download today. I've only listened to the first dozen tracks so far, but all I can say is "WOW!". I would have paid this amout for the first 8 tracks alone!


----------



## kennyt15 (Oct 6, 2010)

I just bought the album today. I've been looking long and hard for ambient music to play in my indoor hotel haunt. This is perfect! And the price has even dropped to $4.99!!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Finally got this to celebrate Halfway to Halloween. What an incredible collection!


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

Yup. I picked this up last year. I always buy the newer stuff. I only "download" the only stuff that's out of print.


----------

